# Sunset of AWB



## KenpoTex (Sep 9, 2004)

Found this on another site...thought I'd post it.

WASHINGTON (AP)  Congress will not vote on an assault weapons
ban due to expire Monday, Republican leaders said Wednesday,
rejecting a last-ditch effort by supporters to renew it.

I think the will of the American people is consistent with
letting it expire, so it will expire, Senate Majority Leader Bill
Frist, R-Tenn., told reporters.

The 10-year ban, signed by President Clinton in 1994, outlawed
19 types of military-style assault weapons. A clause directed that
the ban expire unless Congress specifically reauthorized it.

Some Democrats and several police leaders said President Bush
should try to persuade Congress to renew the ban. Bush has said he
would sign such a bill if Congress passed it.

If the president asked me, itd still be no ... because we
dont have the votes to pass an assault weapons ban and it will
expire Monday and thats that, House Majority Leader Tom DeLay,
R-Texas, told reporters later.

DeLay said the ban was a feel-good piece of legislation that
does nothing to keep weapons out of the hands of criminals.

However, House Speaker J. Dennis Hastert, R-Ill., said he would
consider allowing the House to vote on legislation only if the
Senate acted first.

Appearing at a news conference, chiefs of police from the
District of Columbia, Los Angeles, Atlanta and Seattle predicted an
increase in violent gun crimes if the bans does expire.

Our streets, our homes, our citizens and our police officers
will face great danger unless the federal ban on assault weapons is
renewed, said Charles H. Ramsey, the police chief in the nations
capital.

In March, the Senate voted to add the ban to a bill that would
have immunized gun manufacturers from liability suits stemming from
violent gun crimes. But the Senate voted 90-8 against the final
bill after the National Rifle Association urged its defeat.

NRA President Wayne LaPierre said in an interview with The
Associated Press that his group is so confident that Congress wont
renew the ban that it is not spending any more money on ads this
year opposing it.

He said supporters of the ban could not muster the support
needed to bring it to a vote in the House because several Democrats
attribute losing their majority in the House in 1994 over votes
then in favor of the ban.
AP-WS-09-08-04 1819EDT


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 9, 2004)

And good riddance.
For those who don't know, the ban merely regulated cosmetic features (type of grip, muuzzle attachments, etc.) and was directed at semi-automatic (self loading) weapons, not full autos ("machine guns").
The law also barred sales of so-called "High capacity" magazines.  
None of this did anything to deter crime of course, but it did permit a number of enterprising individuals to make lots of money charging in excess of $150 for what had been $5 to $25 magazines.
And why should the chief of the DC police care?  The district is the poster child for effective gun control in the US.  An ordnary citizen is prohibited from owning even a single round of ammo in the district, much less a weapon with which to shoot it.


----------



## Baytor (Sep 9, 2004)

^^^^ Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 9, 2004)

Amen brother, preach on. Pointless "cuddly hug" law that should've fell long ago. Finally congress is going to do something right.


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 9, 2004)

I wouldn't go so far as to say they are doing something right...they are merely refraining from doing the wrong  thing.  It does make you wish some of the other nonsense that gets through the legislative process had a built in self destruct though!!


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 9, 2004)

The age old saying..'Guns dont kill people, people kill people.'


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2004)

I think we can add, 'Food doesn't make you fat, eating it does."

I for one will be glad to see the ban go away. Hopefully it will discourage newer and dumber gun restrictions.


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 10, 2004)

> I think we can add, 'Food doesn't make you fat, eating it does."



Perhaps better phrased in a great signature line from a shooting forum...
"guns cause crime like spoons cause Rosie O'Donnell to be fat"

Couldn't resist.


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 10, 2004)

This is great news! For more info on how *worthless* this ban was, check:

http://www.clintongunban.com

and take the quiz.

It was purely a political issue and cost the Dems 20 seats in the House.

The Top 10 Reasons The Clinton Gun Ban Should Expire


The federal "assault weapon" ban championed by Bill Clinton expires September 13. Here are the top 10 reasons why it should expire and never should have been imposed in the first place.

Number 10: The ban was never intended to reduce crime.

In 1988, an anti-gun group invented "assault weapons" as a "new issue" to "reinvigorate the [defunct] handgun restriction lobby." Now, the "issue" is being used to pave the way for bans on other guns. Sens. John Kerry, Hillary Clinton, Ted Kennedy, and Dianne Feinstein co-sponsor S.1431, a bill to ban--as "assault weapons"--every semi-automatic shotgun and semi-automatic detachable-magazine rifle, the majority of which are widely used by sportsmen. Another provision in the bill would ban semi-automatic rifles and shotguns designed for defensive purposes. In some states, anti-gunners now propose banning pump-action rifles and shotguns as "assault weapons."

Number 9: The shape of a gun`s grip is not a reason to ban it. 

Modern rifle and shotgun grips are shaped as they are for the same reason that hammers, scissors, computer mouses, and other products are made with contours and curves--to conform to the shape of a person`s hand and wrist. All pistols have "pistol grips," after all, and no one claims that they should be banned because of the grips` shape. Custom-made guns have had stocks tailored to the physiques of their owners for centuries.

Number 8: The claim that the guns are "high-powered" is a lie. 

Rifles used for hunting dangerous and other large game are quite powerful, for good reason. However, so called "assault weapons" are much less powerful than many rifles used for hunting.

Number 7: The guns are not machine guns or "weapons of war." 

Machine guns have been heavily restricted since 1934. The "assault weapon" ban deals instead with semi automatic firearms, which fire only one shot when the trigger is pulled. They do not "spray-fire" multiple rounds. They are not used by military forces. For the record, though, throughout history Americans have owned the same firearms the military has used.

Number 6: Some of the guns are widely used for sports and hunting. 

The Colt AR-15 and Springfield M1A are the center-fire rifles most often used for marksmanship competitions in America. The utility of a rifle for hunting is largely a question of the ammunition it uses, and many banned rifles use hunting-caliber ammunition.

Number 5: Gun control supporters lie about police officers. 

The radical Violence Policy Center`s (VPC) claim concerning the percentage of police officers killed with "assault weapons" is false. VPC inflates its count of such crimes by deceitfully counting guns not defined as "assault weapons" under federal law.

Number 4: The ban has had no effect on crime. 

The BATFE says it "can in no way vouch for the validity" of Brady Campaign`s claim that the ban is responsible for violent crime`s decline. Even the VPC says "you can`t argue with a straight face that the ban has been effective," and scoffs at Brady`s attempts to prevent it from expiring.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention studied the "assault weapon" ban and other gun control schemes, and found "insufficient evidence to determine the effectiveness of any of the firearms laws reviewed for preventing violence."

Number 3: The guns have never been criminals` "weapon of choice." 

A recent study directed and approved by the National Institute of Justice, state police reports, local police department reports, state Department of Justice reports, federal Department of Justice felon surveys and crime victim surveys, and a Congressional Research Service report show that the guns have never been used in more than about 1-2% of violent crime. The study Congress required of the ban found, "the banned weapons and magazines were never used in more than a modest fraction of all gun murders." More than 20 times as many murders have been committed each year with knives, bare hands or clubs. The fact is that firearms off all types are used in only one out of four violent crimes.

Number 2: More guns equal less crime. 

Violent crime in the U.S. has declined 12 straight years, 35% overall, and is at a 27-year low. Murder rates are the lowest they have been since the mid-1960s. At the same time, the number of privately-owned firearms--including "assault weapons"--rises by 5 million a year. There are more Right-to-Carry states (38) than ever. Many states have passed laws eliminating local gun control ordinances, and many states` waiting periods and purchase permit requirements have been eliminated in favor of the National Instant Check.

Number 1: The ban interferes with the right of self-defense.

It bans guns and magazines that are useful for defensive purposes. The Brady Campaign says self-defense is "not a federally guaranteed constitutional right" and "the only reason for guns in civilian hands is for sporting purposes." However, the U.S. Constitution, the constitutions of 44 states, and the overwhelming majority of Americans recognize the right to use firearms to defend themselves and their families.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 10, 2004)

Mister Mike, good post and an accurate summary of the issue.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 11, 2004)

I'll be happy to see the ban go.  I plan on getting high caps cheaper, and I suppose those ten rounders will be going for reeeeeeeeally cheap.

I never understood the idea of banning bayonet lugs.  We never had one mass bayoneting.

I argued with my son about this issue...he thought Kerry should use the ban's expiration against Bush.  I disagreed.  It cost the Democrats in the last election.  Although it was indeed interesting to see that 32% of NRA members favored the ban.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Seig (Sep 11, 2004)

By all means, kerry should use it against Bush; meanwhile, I will be stocking up....


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 12, 2004)

artyon: 
artyon: 
artyon: 



 Get'em while you can, I made that mistake prior to Brady passage, won't happen again.


  Juuust remember that AFTER the elections things will return to their normal nasty selves, and the politicians will no longer kow tow to the constituents but do as they please.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 13, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I'll be happy to see the ban go.  I plan on getting high caps cheaper, and I suppose those ten rounders will be going for reeeeeeeeally cheap.
> 
> I never understood the idea of banning bayonet lugs.  We never had one mass bayoneting.
> 
> ...



I, for one am glad Kerry didn't choose that battle. I'm poretty much against Bush on all issues, with the standout exception of gun rights, and that, to me is a major issue. It would've made my voting decisions that much harder. I can't wait to see the next three of four gun shows I go to. It's going to be a mad house.


----------



## clfsean (Sep 13, 2004)

It's gone tomorrow!!! Yay!! The Stupid useless thing is dead!!! What's on everybody's plate for purchase? I've gotta get the proper capacity mags for my Baretta 92. How about you?


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 13, 2004)

Unfortunately nothing. Massachusetts, NY, Cali and Hawaii are still stricter than that ban ever was.


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 13, 2004)

I was exempted as far as the mags for my issue smith...my kimber "hi-caps" are 8 rounds.  Hmmm...probabluy a few more USGI 30s for the AR.
Actually that is about it; the next 2 or 3 will be bolt guns.


However, since it is officially dead...

artyon: 
artyon: 
artyon:


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 13, 2004)

What a great day tomorrow will be!

artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 13, 2004)

clfsean said:
			
		

> What's on everybody's plate for purchase? I've gotta get the proper capacity mags for my Baretta 92. How about you?




Hi Cap mags for my Ruger 10/22


----------



## OULobo (Sep 15, 2004)

clfsean said:
			
		

> It's gone tomorrow!!! Yay!! The Stupid useless thing is dead!!! What's on everybody's plate for purchase? I've gotta get the proper capacity mags for my Baretta 92. How about you?



I'll wait a few months to let the prices adjust, then I'll pick up one hi-cap each for the Glock and the Baretta. 

Consequently, this ban doesn't allow for full autos, so besides the hi-caps, bayonet lugs and flash suppresors, what does the expiration of the ban now allow for? If I'm not mistaken, weren't there a few arms specifically named in the ban?


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 15, 2004)

Good riddence eh! A stupid law if ever there was one.


----------

